# H20 Flashing Resolution Lights



## DrFever (Feb 21, 2007)

My H20's resolution lights were flashing. So, I unplugged and restarted. No power but the lights continue to flash. For a giggle, I called tech support. He told me to unplug the HDMI and use component cables. Still no power and flashing resolution lights. He agreed to replace the receiver, if I paid for shipping and handling. 

Was the tech correct and this unit is toast? :blackeye: 

FWIW - The H20, which I've owned for 6 months, is the first unit to go bad in my 10 years with D*. I hope this isn't a trend.:nono2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

DrFever said:


> FWIW - The H20, which I've owned for 6 months, is the first unit to go bad in my 10 years with D*. I hope this isn't a trend.:nono2:


It could certainly be a trend. You should expect another failure 10 years from now.


----------



## DrFever (Feb 21, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It could certainly be a trend. You should expect another failure 10 years from now.


WRONG!! Second unit was DOA!:nono:


----------



## mrbudman8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I had the same problem on my H20-600 they sent me a new receiver it will be here tomorrow I have to pay 19.95 shipping . I have had this receiver 16 months .


----------



## robq391 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the same problem. Got the same response from D* as far as me paying for s/h. I have a H20-600 that I have had for 2yrs. New box should be here in 2 bus days but they can't promise a h20. I want OTA but module is only avail. for hr21. This problem started after 2 software upgrades ago. Searching for sat sig. Got worse after last upgrade. 5 other boxes in home w/o problem. Simple reset corrected. problem became more freq. until box stopped responding. Just res lights flashing. I really believe this is a software/firmware issue w/ this box. Whats the deal??? D* trying to get rid of these? Why charge me for S/H? D* is trying to end OTA & make you pay for locals. Why else charge $50 for OTA module that should've been on hr21 to begin with?!?

Opec & US politicians...Hand in hand reaping the benefits of current oil prices & LOVING IT!!! 

Exxon...reinvesting 1/75th of a percent of yearly profits into alternative fuel source research...uhhhhh....WOW, good investment!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

robq391 said:



> I really believe this is a software/firmware issue w/ this box.


It's not, the H20 is just crap.


----------

